# why wont it break down (please reply)



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

the waste in my livebearer tank wont break down do you guys hav any i ideas why


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

come on people


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

hurry up people


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

first off...you've only given us 2 some minets to answer. give it some time. second...it is breaking down. how big is he tank, what kind of fish, what filteration,, parameters?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you tried WC's?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

the tank is a 55 gal there are 11 fish all livebeaers and the filter is a 20gal filter


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

yoyoyo123 said:


> the tank is a *55 gal *there are 11 fish all livebeaers and the filter is a *20gal filter*


There is part of the problem.  You should have a filter that is atleast rated for 55g, more is better though. Most people use filters that are rated for nearly double their tank size.

What makes you think the waste isn't being broken down? Can you see it on the gravel or in the water? Fish waste will eventually be broken down and the ammonia will be converted to nitrates by the good bacteria in the tank. You still have to remove some of it by doing water changes though.

Do you do water changes? If so, how much and how often? Water changes are the best way to get rid of excess waste/nitrates.

Please be patient. We need more than a minute to answer your thread.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

By waste, do you mean fish poop? If so, the proteins will break down into ammonia, but the fiber portion won't. If you feed high fiber food which is good for mollies and guppies and other plant eaters such as goldfish, you will have to siphon the "indigestible" parts out. A good filter will also collect them. Get a bigger filter such as a HOT magnum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

see lots in the gravel and 25 water change a week


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Use a gravel vac to remove the solid waste. What is your nitrate reading?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, ditto what they said.

But you really need a filter rated for your tank. Once your population in your tank increases, that filter wont be able to handle the bioload.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

umm the curent is too strong for the fish with a 55 gal filter oh yea it is a hexagon tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First, some punctuation would help. Hard to read your post.
Second, patience is a virtue........
Third, your filter is still underpowered. You will need another filter. Why is the filter to strong in your opinion?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

the fish hav a hard time swimming


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

fishbguy said:


> how big is he tank, what kind of fish, what filteration,, parameters?


Echo, echo, echo, echo..............


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

huh? what did you


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

we kno whow big the tank is, right? it's a 55 gallon?

We know that you have livebears, but that can mean many, many, many different fish. exactly what species do you have and how many of each?

we know your filteration. sorta.

what are your water parameters. amonia, pH, nitrate, etc.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

how often do u feed ur fish and how much?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are you sure your tank is 55 gallon? How many people do you expect to be posting after 2 am? What media do you have in your filter?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

carbon is in the filter


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what kind of filter did you say it was??
Brand please.
Carbon is not nessesary in the filter anyway unless you are removing medication. It can cause more problems than it is worth when used regularly.
You know- livebearers are poop machines and I do not worry too much about the poop on the bottom. I vaccuum the gravel regularly. Nice green poop feeds nice green live plants, Livebearers eat plants and so it goes. If you don't want to see so much poop get tetras instead.They barely make anything.
healthy livebearers = green poop
healthy fish can for the most part tolerate a fairly brisk filter. Sometimes mine actually play in the fast stream that comes out- they try to swim into it.When they tire of that game they go back to picking at the plants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

This post removed by the mod squad.

Now watch me ban this sucka!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Troll alert.....


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sic 'im Mods! LOL


----------



## parkey2006 (Aug 13, 2007)

thts not good thn


----------

